# Shifa or Riphah?



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Is there anyone who got into Shifa/Riphah last year (class of 2022) if so which one is better?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know much about Ripah so I can't comment about them, but Shifa has a pretty good reputation. In the end it comes down to what you're looking for from a medical school.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

MastahRiz said:


> I don't know much about Ripah so I can't comment about them, but Shifa has a pretty good reputation. In the end it comes down to what you're looking for from a medical school.


What are the pros of shifa? And what was the closing merit last year?


----------



## MDurrani (Sep 10, 2017)

Due to HEC test last year, the merit for shifa was super high. Closing was 83% I think, where usually it used to be 76%. They took away the only advantange for Alevel students by conducting HEC which is solely fsc and so due to that a lot of fsc students were able to get admission.


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

Shifa is good as compare to ripah


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

disguised_angel said:


> What are the pros of shifa? And what was the closing merit last year?


Foreign trained faculty, patient diversity, strong emphasis on both basic and clinical sciences, evidence based medicine approach to teaching and practicing. Clinical students have unrestricted access to patients.


----------

